# new sp



## jtstar (Sep 29, 2010)

I have made up a three gallon batch of gooseberry wine would the slurry off of this be enough to make a five gallon batch of sp


----------



## CoachPieps (Sep 29, 2010)

I think so, I use the slurry from a 1 gallon raspberry....


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 30, 2010)

I've got a gooseberry Skeeter Pee going right now. It's still perkin', but here's the gooseberry wine the slurry came from:






I'd think the slurry from a 3 gallon batch would be fine as long as it's healthy.


----------

